# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPGDragon Box/DONGLE Ver 3.52C HOT UPDATE COOLSAND RDA & MTK Realesed 23-6-2014

## mohamed73

*GPGDragon Box/DONGLE Ver 3.52C HOT {UPDATE} COOLSAND RDA & MTK Released*       *Adjust Coolsand Read Back Rate**Fix Some Bugs in the MTK Android Format**Adjust Coolsand 8806 Series Flash &Format Bugs*  *Improve CoolSand RDA CPU*  * CPU Name:>>>RDA8851*  * CPU Name:>>>CT1129D*  * CPU Name:>>>CT8853B*  * CPU Name:>>>CT8852C* *COOLSAND RDA New Flash ID Added NOR_EN29PL032*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Thanks To Zhulianqi* 
Note:- No Thanks Or Good Update Post Please Only Related This Update Reports Otherwise post will be Delete *
__________* *WBR
 Gsm.Universal*

----------

